# PRISHTINA | Projects & Construction



## SkaNdErBeG (Mar 16, 2006)

*
Prishtina Projects & Construction*


*Prishtina* is the capital city of Kosovo






















*District:*
- District of Prishtina 
*Municipality:*
- Municipality of Prishtina 
*Government:* 
- Mayor Isa Mustafa 
*Elevation:* 
- 652 m (2,139 ft) 
*Population:* 
- (2007 estimate)Total 500,000 - 600,000 
Density 661/km² (1,712/sq mi) 
*Website:*
www.prishtina-komuna.org


----------



## SkaNdErBeG (Mar 16, 2006)

Overview of current projects in *Lakrishte* - a highrise/skyscraper regulated area in Prishtina: 


*In 2007 Municipality of Prishtina approved a new regulation plan for an outdated large ex-industrial zone in the center of Prishtina, called Lakrishte - which is now regulated for multistory mixed-use highrises/skyscrapers. Implementation of this regulation plan started in 2008. 
*
*
The area in Lakrishte has a surface of 58,64 hectare (586.400 m2). The land planned for construction of mixed-use multistory buildings is 435.294 m2. 151.078 m2 will be roads/infrastructure. In addition to the hotels, office space, retail units and entertainment facilities planned for this mixed-use area, 5342 appartments will be built as well. *























*2007:*











*2008:*


----------



## SkaNdErBeG (Mar 16, 2006)

*ENK Complex || 165m || 42 fl, 24 fl, 20 fl || U/C *













*Info:*

*Status:* Under Construction
*Investor:* ENK Invest Group
- Website: www.enkinvestgroup.com
*Architect:* ANARCH 
-Website: www.anarch.biz
*Location:* Prishtina, Lakrishte
*Cost:* 400 million Euro
*Estimated Completion time: *
- Phase 1: 2011
- Phase 2: 2014
*The Complex:*
- 42 floors, 165 m office twin-tower (connected through 9 glass-covered skybridges)
- 24 floors hotel highrise
- 20 floors residential highrise 
- 4 floors base for retail/shopping center 
*Underground:* 6 fl




*Renders:*






















































*Video Presentation of the ENK Complex:*









*Current Construction Stage, April 2009:*

Photo by Labi_206









Photo by Buddy Holly









Photos by Ultimo






















*21.04.2009:*


Filmed by Labi_206


----------



## SkaNdErBeG (Mar 16, 2006)

*World Trade Center Prishtina || On Hold *



*Info:*

*Investor:* Dukagjini Group
-Website: www.dukagjinigroup.com
*Project Website:* www.wtcprishtina.com
*Status:* On hold 
*Location:* Prishtina, Lakrishte
*Architect:* Puka Design 
- Website: www.pukadesign.com
*Function:* Offices, Hotel, Appartments, Retail
*The Complex:* 
- Office Tower
- Hotel Tower
- Residential Highrise
- Shopping Center


*Renders:*













































*Location:*


----------



## SkaNdErBeG (Mar 16, 2006)

*Donika II || 22 fl, 20 fl, 18 fl, 11 fl || U/C *



*Info:*

*Investor:* Olti Trasing
- Branch of: Beni Dona
- Website: http://benidona.com/shenime/trasing.html
*Architect:* Studio CODEX and Horizons Group
- Website: www.horizonsgroup.org
*Location:* Prishtina, Lakrishte
*Status:* Approved
*Function:* Mixed use (residential, offices and retail/shopping)
*The Complex:* 4 buildings of
- 22 floors
- 20 floors
- 18 floors
- 11 floors
*Underground:* 3 fl



*Renders:*


----------



## SkaNdErBeG (Mar 16, 2006)

*EDRI Highrise || 15 fl || U/C *



*Info:*

*Status:* Under Construction
*Investor:* EDRI sh.p.k 
*Architect:* Studio CODEX and Horizons Group
- Website: www.horizonsgroup.org
*Location:* Prishtinë, Lakrishte
*Function:* Residential and Commercial
*Floors:* 15 floors 
*Underground:* 3 fl



*Renders:*





















*Current Construction Stage, April 2009:*

Photo by Ultimo









Photo by www.onupks.com


----------



## SkaNdErBeG (Mar 16, 2006)

*Pejton Tower || 23 fl || U/C *



*Info:*

*Status:* Under Construction
*Location:* Pejton - Lakrishte, Prishtinë
*Investor:* Pejtoni
- Website: http://pejtoni.com/online/
*Floors:* 23 floors
*Function:* Residential



*Renders:*






























*Current Construction Stage, April 2009:*

Photo by www.onupks.com









Filmed by Labi_206


----------



## SkaNdErBeG (Mar 16, 2006)

Reconstruction Project of: *Rilindja Tower || 87 m || 19 fl*














*Info:*

*Status:* Under Reconstruction
*Investor:* Government of Kosovo
*Cost:* 15 million euro
*Contractor:* Mabetex Group
- Website: www.mabetex.com
*Function:* Offices (4 ministries)
*Floors:* 19 floors
*Height:* 87m
*Location:* Lakrishte, Prishtinë


*Renders:*
































*Current Construction Stage, April 2009:*

Photo by www.onupks.com









Photo by Buddy_Holly









Photos by Labi_206


----------



## SkaNdErBeG (Mar 16, 2006)

* Ilyria Business & Trade Center || Pro*



*Info:*

*Status:* Proposal
*Investor:* Mabco Construction
- Branch of: Mabetex Group
- Website: www.mabetex.com
*Location:* Centre, Prishtinë
*Function:* Offices, Hotel, Appartments, Retail, Entertainment



*New Design:*

With a brand new design, presented in a recent advertisement for Mabetex Group on CNBC European Financial & Business News magazine (February 2009)


Page 22 - 25:
http://www.ink-live.com/cnbceb/2009/feb/



A close-up:























*Previous Proposal:*

*Architect & Project Manager:* Patria Group
- Website: www.patriagroup.com
*Floors:* 50 fl


----------



## SkaNdErBeG (Mar 16, 2006)

*Lakrishte Highway Junction || U/C *



*Info:**

Status:* Under Construction
*Investor:* Ministry of Transportation and Telecommunications
*Contractor:* "Dinarik - Arda Rei"
*Cost:* 15 million euro



*Render:*






















*Current Construction Stage, April 2009:*










Photos by Buddy Holly


----------



## SkaNdErBeG (Mar 16, 2006)

*Axis Complex || U/C (?)*



*Info:*

*Architect:* Horizons Group
- Website: www.horizonsgroup.org
*Built surface:* 232.000 m2
*Investor:* R. Sadiku New Co L.L.C
*Location:* Lakrishte, Prishtinë
*Status:* Under Construction (?!)
*Floors:* 13 fl, 12 fl, 11 fl 
- Underground: 2 fl
*Function:* Offices, Retail/Shopping Center



*Renders:*





















*Construction Photos, April, 2009:*

Currently not 100% sure, but there are several reasons to believe that the location of this project is right next to the ENK Complex - where high level of construction activity has appeared the recent days (21. April 2009)

Photos by Labi_206


----------



## Buddy Holly (Sep 24, 2008)

Wow, great work Skanderbeg! I'm impressed by your presentation. Must have been a lot of work! :cheers:


----------



## SkaNdErBeG (Mar 16, 2006)

Thanks Buddy :cheers2:


----------



## SkaNdErBeG (Mar 16, 2006)

*Fitorja Appartments || 11 fl || U/C *



*Info:*

*Status:* Under Construction
*Investor:* Fitorja
- Website: http://fitorja-ks.com/
*Floors:* 11 floors
*Function:* Residential
*Location:* Lakrishte, Prishtinë



*Renders:*






























*Current Construction Stage, April 2009:*

Photos by www.onupks.com


----------



## Galandar (Dec 2, 2004)

Wow, i am just amazed!!! Some skyscraper projects are really awesome for the city of 600 000 inhabitants. Congratulations Prishtina!


----------



## SkaNdErBeG (Mar 16, 2006)

*
Arberia Park || 19 fl || Pro*



*Status:* Proposal
*Location:* Arberia, Prishtinë
*Site area:* 167.020 m2
*Building area:* 13.150 m2 (Arberia Center)
*Total floor area:* 65.640 m2 (Arberia Center)
*Storeys:* ground floor + 18 storeys
*Structure:* cast-on-site reinforced concrete
*Cladding:* glass and brick
*Architect:* SadarVuga (Jurij Sadar, Boštjan Vuga, Ognen Arsov, Johan Siim, Sven Kalim) 
- Website: www.sadarvuga.com
*Structural engineer:* Elea iC d.o.o., Ljubljana



Arberia Park is a master plan proposal for the redevelopment of a former brick factory and garbage dump into a park and community center near the center of Prishtina.










The construction of a new inner ring boulevard has acted as a catalyst for the reuse of the Arberia site. Due to the city’s often unregulated development, few areas suitable for pedestrian and public use exist - parks are located sparsely throughout the city and often at distances inconvenient for walking on foot.










Arberia Park is envisioned as a new green area for the city, comprised of diverse programmatic uses and activities that add to the quality of life of the area and broader context. The master plan consists of two terraced building complexes, a leisure park, and a sports and recreational area in-between.

The northern building complex is defined as a community center with a school and medical clinic, and the southern complex contains retail, office, and apartments that offer panoramic views of the city. Together, they define the primary urban plaza and act as a gateway to the rest of the site. 










The site’s topography naturally separates and organizes the three zones into individually defined spatial densities: urban, park, and a hybrid event space. A continuous green element binds all aspects of the project together, and manifests itself architecturally as a terraced topography. Natural and artificial topographies merge to create new surfaces for inhabitation and public use.


----------



## Sukkiri (Feb 8, 2007)

Wow, looks like you guys have quite a constructive future ahead. Prishtine is going to look great! Thanks for the update Skanderbeg.


----------



## SkaNdErBeG (Mar 16, 2006)

^^ Thanks for your compliments :cheers:


----------



## SkaNdErBeG (Mar 16, 2006)

*Qafa Offices*



*Info:*

*Status:* Completed
*Architect:* Puka Design
- Website: www.pukadesign.com
*Location:* Center, Prishtinë



*Renders:*






















*Photos:*

Photos by Ultimo


----------



## SkaNdErBeG (Mar 16, 2006)

*Donika Appartments || U/C *



*Info:*

*Investor:* Olti Trasing
- Branch of: Beni Dona
- Website: http://benidona.com/shenime/trasing.html
*Location:* Ulpianë, Prishtinë
*Status:* Under Construction
*Function:* Residential



*Renders:*






























*Current Construction Stage, April 2009:*

Photo by www.onupks.com


















Photo by Labi_206


----------



## SkaNdErBeG (Mar 16, 2006)

*Kontrast Highrise || 13 fl *



*Info:*

*Architect:* bnArchitects
- Website: http://bnarchitects.com/
*Location:* Tophane, Prishtinë
*Status:* Proposal (U/C?)
*Function:* Residential and Commercial



*Renders:*


----------



## SkaNdErBeG (Mar 16, 2006)

*ProCredit HQ || 11 fl *



*Info:*

*Investor:* ProCredit Bank
*Architect & General Contractor:* Nartel
- Website: www.nartel.com
*Location:* Center, Prishtinë
*Status:* Completed
*Function:* Offices



*Before Reconstruction:*












*Completed:*


----------



## Scanderbeg (May 7, 2006)

good job skanderbeg....
is there any plans of reconstructing any old residential buildings in prishtine btw?


----------



## SkaNdErBeG (Mar 16, 2006)

Scanderbeg said:


> good job skanderbeg....
> is there any plans of reconstructing any old residential buildings in prishtine btw?


Not that I know of at this moment. Except some plans of the Municipality to repair the elevators of those appartment buildings that need it, and demolish the illegally built extensions.


----------



## SkaNdErBeG (Mar 16, 2006)

*IPKO Offices*



*Info:*

*Investor:* IPKO
- Website: www.ipko.com/en/
*Location:* Ulpianë, Prishtinë
*Status:* Completed
*Function:* Offices
*Architect:* Murseli Architects + Partner
- Website: http://murseliarchitects.com



*Render:*












*Photos:*


----------



## SkaNdErBeG (Mar 16, 2006)

*IPKO HQ || U/C*



*Info:*

*Investor:* IPKO
- Website: www.ipko.com/en/
*Location:* Industrial Zone, Prishtinë
*Status:* 
- Phase 1: Completed
- Phase 2: Under Construction
*Function:* Offices, IT & Telecommunication facilities
*Architect:* Murseli Architects + Partner
- Website: http://murseliarchitects.com



*Renders:*
















































*Photos:*


----------



## Galandar (Dec 2, 2004)

I didn't know Prishtina is developing that well. Congratulations!


----------



## SkaNdErBeG (Mar 16, 2006)

Thanks :cheers2:


----------



## SkaNdErBeG (Mar 16, 2006)

Reconstruction Project of *Hotel Union*













*Info:*

*Investor:* Benetton Group
- Website: www.benettongroup.com
*Location:* Center, Prishtinë
*Status:* Proposal
*Function:* Retail, Showroom



*Renders:*


----------



## Galandar (Dec 2, 2004)

^^ I like the idea, but the old roof looks so elegant so how good is to change it like this? hno: Although the project looks very good


----------



## SkaNdErBeG (Mar 16, 2006)

The investors want to add a floor. Practically this will become a new building, only the front fascade and the corner-roof will be restored. It looks very unusual, but I think it looks good


----------



## SkaNdErBeG (Mar 16, 2006)

Reconstrution Project of *Grand Hotel Prishtina || 15 fl || U/C*













*Info:*

*Investor:* Unio Commerce, Mabetex Group, EuroKoha
*Location:* Center, Prishtinë
*Status:* Under Construction
*Cost:* 20 million Euro


*Renders:*





















*
Photos:*

by www.onupks.com:


----------



## SkaNdErBeG (Mar 16, 2006)

*AL-TRADE Center*



*Info:*

*Investor:* AL-TRADE
- Website: www.altrade-ks.com
*Location:* Prishinë - Skopje Highway, Prishtinë
*Status:* U/C
*Function:* Retail, Showroom, Offices



*Renders:*





















*Photos:*


----------



## SkaNdErBeG (Mar 16, 2006)

Some Various *Commercial Projects* Recently Finished in Prishtina



*Grand Store:*





















*Agani:*






























*Fortesa:*












*New building in Arberia*





















*BKT:*












*Some Other Recently Finished Projects:*


----------



## SkaNdErBeG (Mar 16, 2006)

*Hotel Iliria Reconstruction Project*














*Info:*

*Investor:* Mabetex Group
- Website: www.mabetex.com
*Location:* Center, Prishtinë
*Status:* 
- Phase 1, Reconstruction of Existing Building: Under Construction
- Phase 2, Construction of 4000 m2 Extension: Ground Works
*Function:* Hotel



*Photos:*

by www.onupks.com, March 2009:


----------



## SkaNdErBeG (Mar 16, 2006)

*EuroKos HQ || U/C*



*Info:*

*Investor:* EuroKos
- Website: www.eurokos.net
*Location:* Cagllavicë, Prishtinë (Prishtinë - Skopje Highway)
*Status:* Under Construction



*Renders:*


----------



## AZBaKuCiTy (May 25, 2008)

very nice projects, bravo Prishtina
Go KOSOVO


----------



## Galandar (Dec 2, 2004)

I am just amazed by the construction that is going on in this city


----------



## SkaNdErBeG (Mar 16, 2006)

Thanks guys... It really is amazing how fast Prishtina is changing... There are some areas where entire city-blocks are being built, and these areas are transforming and developing so fast, you wouldn't recognise them just 2 years ago. I will show this eventually with construction photos, as I will post many more projects from Prishtina :cheers:


----------



## SkaNdErBeG (Mar 16, 2006)

*Lesna Trade Center*



*Info:*

*Investor:* Lesna
- Website: www.lesna.net
*Location:* Industrial Zone, Prishtinë
*Status:* Completed
*Function:* Retail, Showroom, Offices
*Architect:* Murseli Architects + Partner
- Website: http://murseliarchitects.com



*Renders:*







































*Photos:*

Coming Soon...


----------



## SkaNdErBeG (Mar 16, 2006)

*Institute of History and Albanology*



*Info:*

*Location:* Center, Prishtinë
*Investor:* Ministry of Education and Science
*Status:* Under Construction



*Photos:*

by www.onupks.com, February 2009:


----------



## Galandar (Dec 2, 2004)

Skanderberg, the same is going on with Azerbaijan and especcially its capital city Baku. There are so much construction that the city signifficantly changes its face every 2-3 months. I am glad to see the same going on in Prishtina :cheers1:


----------



## SkaNdErBeG (Mar 16, 2006)

^^
Yeah, I just visited the thread about Baku... Wow... So many interesting projects... Incredible :cheers:


----------



## SkaNdErBeG (Mar 16, 2006)

*Ministry of Education and Science*



*Info:*

*Location:* Center, Prishtinë
*Investor:* Ministry of Public Services
*Status:* Under Construction



*Photos, April 2009:*

Photos by Buddy Holly:


















Photo by Labi 206:


----------



## SkaNdErBeG (Mar 16, 2006)

*Academy of Science and Art*



*Info:*

*Location:* Center, Prishtinë
*Investor:* Ministry of Education and Science
*Status:* Under Construction



*Photos, April 2009:*

Photo by www.onupks.com









Photo by Labi 206:


----------



## Buddy Holly (Sep 24, 2008)

You're doing a great job Skanderbeg. I salute you.


----------



## SkaNdErBeG (Mar 16, 2006)

*Construction Update April 2009*
(Photos taken between 28th and 30th April)





*ENK Complex*



>



Photo by Labi 206:










Videos by Labi 206:













* Edri Highrise*



>



Photo by ONUPKS:










Photos by Buddy Holly:





















*Rilindja Tower*



>



Photo by Buddy Holly:












*Pejton Tower*



>



Photos by Buddy Holly:







































*Lakrishte Highway Junction*



>



Photos by Buddy Holly






























*Fitorja Appartments*



>



Photos by Buddy Holly:






























*Axis Complex*



>



Photo by Buddy Holly:









Photos by Labi 206:





































Video by Labi 206:








*Hotel Iliria*

Photo by ONUPKS:












*Donika Appartments*



>



Photos by Buddy Holly






























*Credits:*
Buddy Holly
Labi 206
www.onupks.com


----------



## SkaNdErBeG (Mar 16, 2006)

Buddy Holly said:


> You're doing a great job Skanderbeg. I salute you.


Thanks man.. I salute you for contributing so much to the albanian forum as well. :cheers1:


----------



## Galandar (Dec 2, 2004)

Guys i could never imagine there are so many good projects and some really tall skyscrapers in Prishtina. I think you guys have a good investment there. It will be a must visit place soon!!! :cheers:


----------



## Goyazny (Feb 1, 2009)

Very nice!


----------



## SkaNdErBeG (Mar 16, 2006)

*International Village*



*Info:*

*Investors:* SGI-LLC, PO Group, X&M GbR
- Website: www.international-village.net, http://www.sgi-llc.com/index.html
*Location:* Veternik - Hajvali, Prishtinë
*Status:* Under Construction (Almost Completed)
*Function:* Residential
*Architect:* ANARCH
- Website: www.anarch.biz



*Map:*












*Renders:*

Type A: 










Type B: 










Type C:












*Video:*








*Photos:*


----------



## Huti (Nov 13, 2008)

wow!


----------



## AZBaKuCiTy (May 25, 2008)

great


----------



## SkaNdErBeG (Mar 16, 2006)

*Faculty of Education*



*Info:*

*Location:* Center, Prishtinë
*Investor:* Ministry of Education and Science
*Status:* Under Construction
*Building Surface:* 6000m2


*Render:*












*Photo: *

by www.onupks.com:


----------



## SkaNdErBeG (Mar 16, 2006)

*
Projects in "Arberia 3" - Veranda*


*
Project-overview for "Arberia 3" area in Prishtina:*

*Red:* High Density
*Orange:* Medium Density
*Yellow:* Low Density
*Green:* Parks













*Photos April 2009:*

Photos by Buddy Holly






























Photo by www.onupks.com


----------



## SkaNdErBeG (Mar 16, 2006)

*Dumnica Appartments - Block C2.7*



*Info:*

*Investor:* Dumnica Group
*Location:* Arberia 3, Prishtinë
*Function:* Residential
*Status:* Under Construction



*Renders:*






























*Photos April 2009:*

Photos by www.onupks.com


----------



## SkaNdErBeG (Mar 16, 2006)

*Diar Appartments - Block C2.10*



*Info:*

*Investor:* Diar
- Website: http://diar-ks.com
*Location:* Arberia 3, Prishtinë
*Function:* Residential
*Status:* Under Construction



*Renders:*




















































*Photo:*

Photo by www.onupks.com


----------



## SkaNdErBeG (Mar 16, 2006)

*Tregtia Appartments - Block C2.6/C2.9*



*Info:*

*Investor:* Tregtia
- Website: www.tregtia.net
*Location:* Arberia 3, Prishtinë
*Function:* Residential
*Status:* Under Construction



*Renders:*






























































*Photos April 2009:*

Photos by www.onupks.com


----------



## SkaNdErBeG (Mar 16, 2006)

*Tregtia Appartments - Block C2.11*



*Info:*

*Investor:* Tregtia
- Website: www.tregtia.net
*Location:* Arberia 3, Prishtinë
*Function:* Residential
*Status:* Under Construction



*Renders:*






















*Photo:*

Photo by www.onupks.com


----------



## SkaNdErBeG (Mar 16, 2006)

*City Front Appartments - Block C1*



*Info:*

*Investor:* Rubin Invest
- Website: www.rubin-invest.com
*Location:* Arberia 3, Prishtinë
*Function:* Residential
*Status:* Under Construction



*Renders:*




















































*Photos, April 2009:*

by www.onupks.com











*Video Presentation:*

http://onupks.com/blog/?p=1206


----------



## brvnara (Nov 6, 2008)

WOW!!!
PRISHTINA is experiencing a real construction boom.:applause:

What about the rest of Kosovo??


----------



## SkaNdErBeG (Mar 16, 2006)

Alot of construction activities in the rest of Kosovo as well... Although most high quality projects are being built in Prishtina.


----------



## SkaNdErBeG (Mar 16, 2006)

*Nojtra Appartments - Block C1*



*Info:*

*Investor:* Nojtra Construction
- Website: www.nojtra.com
*Location:* Arberia 3, Prishtinë
*Function:* Residential
*Status:* Under Construction



*Renders:*






























































*Video Presentation:*








*Photo:*

by Buddy Holly, dated 15th June


----------



## liburni (Dec 21, 2005)

*UPDATE!*

Ministry of Education is nearing completion. Here are couple of pictures posted on the Albanian section:


----------



## SkaNdErBeG (Mar 16, 2006)

*MiniMax Shopping Center*



*Info:*

*Investor:* MiniMax
*Location:* Arberi, Prishtinë
*Function:* Shopping Center
*Status:* Approved (U/C?)
*Architect:* Horizons Group
- Website: www.horizonsgroup.org
*Area:* 4045 m2



*Renders:*


----------



## liburni (Dec 21, 2005)

*UPDATE*

Work going on, on 2 roundabouts currently under construction in Prishtina:

*Roundabout 1*


































































*Roundabout 2*















































These pictures are a curtesy of Buddy Holly


----------



## Goyazny (Feb 1, 2009)

Looks good.


----------



## liburni (Dec 21, 2005)

Goyazny said:


> Looks good.


thank you

heres an update on another ministry building:


----------



## liburni (Dec 21, 2005)

*update!*

*Citys Cathedral being constructed:*









*Inner City ringroad being built from scratch. First phase of 2 lanes has been constructed, it will expand to 4 lanes eventually:*






































and heres aslo a short video of the inner rign road:
DG7KU5JCX


----------



## liburni (Dec 21, 2005)

*Axis Complex* has started construction full strenght and is expected to be completed by 2011:






































*ENK Complex* Ground work progressing. Its taking time but you gotta keep in mind that this will be 6 stories deep.





























Here is a picture of both projects *Axis and ENK* side by side


----------



## liburni (Dec 21, 2005)

edit


----------



## SkaNdErBeG (Mar 16, 2006)

*
Projects in Kalabria*



*
Project-overview for Kalabria area in Prishtina:*














*
Photo of the area:*


----------



## SkaNdErBeG (Mar 16, 2006)

*BLLOKU B2*



*Info:*

*Investor:* Nartel
- Website: www.nartel.com
*Location:* Kalabria, Prishtinë - Blloku B2
*Function:* Residential



*Renders:*






























































*Photo:*

04.05.2009 by www.onupks.com


----------



## SkaNdErBeG (Mar 16, 2006)

*Europarku - BLLOKU A1*



*Info:*

*Investors:* Nartel, Europarku
- Website: www.nartel.com, www.europarku.com
*Location:* Kalabria, Prishtinë - Blloku A1
*Function:* Residential



*Renders:*




















































*Photo, July 2009:*


----------



## SkaNdErBeG (Mar 16, 2006)

*EXDC & LESNA Appartments*



*Info:*

*Investors:* Exclusive Design, LESNA
- Website: www.exdc-ks.com
*Location:* Kalabria, Prishtinë - Blloku A1
*Function:* Residential
*Status:* Completed



*Renders:*












*Photos:*






































Photos by Buddy Holly:


----------



## SkaNdErBeG (Mar 16, 2006)

*EXDC 2*



*Info:*

*Investor:* Exclusive Design
- Website: www.exdc-ks.com
*Location:* Kalabria, Prishtinë - Block A2
*Function:* Residential
*Status:* Under Construction



*Renders:*






























*Photo, from 16th April 2009:*


----------



## SkaNdErBeG (Mar 16, 2006)

*Fitorja Appartments*



*Info:*

*Investor:* Fitorja
- Website: www.fitorja-ks.com
*Location:* Kalabria, Prishtinë - Block C2
*Function:* Residential
*Status:* Under Construction



*Renders:*


----------



## SkaNdErBeG (Mar 16, 2006)

*AL Trade Bau Market*


Opened in July.. Shopping Center and Depot for construction materials and home-improvement stuff 



*Info:*

*Investor:* AL Trade
- Website: www.altrade-ks.com
*Location:* Prishtina
*Function:* Commercial
*Status:* Completed



*Render:*












*Photos:*


----------



## SkaNdErBeG (Mar 16, 2006)

*New skyscraper project under construction in Lakrishte*


*Hysi-G Twin Towers*



*Info:*

*Investor:* Hysi Group
- Website: www.hysigroup.com
*Floors:* 2 x 24 fl
*Function:* Mixed-Use (Commercial & Residential)
*Status:* U/C
*Location:* Lakrishte, Prishtinë



*Render:*

Photo by Buddy Holly











*Photos, dated 25th May 2009:*

Photos by Ultimo


----------



## missioneiro (Sep 18, 2008)

What happened to the Cathedral, some weird sovied past or other problem. DO you have photos or renders from the Cathedral, it could be nice to see


----------



## SkaNdErBeG (Mar 16, 2006)

missioneiro said:


> What happened to the Cathedral, some weird sovied past or other problem. DO you have photos or renders from the Cathedral, it could be nice to see


^^



*Mother Theresa Cathedral*



*Info:*

*Investor:* Catholic Church of Kosova
*Contractor:* Vellezerit Dodaj
- Website: http://vellezeritdodaj.com/
*Status:* U/C
*Location:* Prishtinë, Center



*Renders:*







































*Photos*


----------



## SkaNdErBeG (Mar 16, 2006)

*Hotel Arena*



*Info:*

*Investor:* MiniMax
*Architect:* Horizons Group
- Website: www.horizonsgroup.org
*Status:* Proposal
*Location:* Tophane, Prishtinë
*Floors:* 17



*Renders:*


----------



## SkaNdErBeG (Mar 16, 2006)

*Raiffeisen Headquarters - Prishtina*














*Info:*

*Investor:* Raiffeisen 
*Architect:* Andreas Treusch, TREUSCH architecture
- Website: http://www.treusch.at
*Status:* ?
*Location:* Lakrishte

*Description of the project, by the architects:*



> _Raiffeisen Headquarters Pristine - Kosovo
> eu-weiter Wettbewerb
> Pristina, 2008_
> 
> ...




*Renders:*





















*PDF:*

http://www.treusch.at/pdf.php?abau_id=1794


----------



## SkaNdErBeG (Mar 16, 2006)

*UPDATE: Hysi - G Twin Towers*

Photo by Buddy Holly










Photos by Ultimo, dated 27.08.2009:


----------



## SkaNdErBeG (Mar 16, 2006)

*UPDATE: Axis Complex*

- Finished digging for 2 underground floors. 
- New design

























































Photo by Buddy Holly, 28.08.09










Photos by apollo1, 31.08.09



















Photo by Ultimo, 27.08.09


----------



## SkaNdErBeG (Mar 16, 2006)

^^ 
Location of the Axis Complex; right next to the ENK Complex :cheers2: :


----------



## SkaNdErBeG (Mar 16, 2006)

*UPDATE, August 2009: Project-Map*



Project-map of all currently known highrise- and other major developments in and close to Lakrishte:





*Project nr. 1:* ENK Complex || 165m || 42 fl, 24 fl, 20 fl || U/C
*Project nr. 2:* Axis Complex || U/C 
*Project nr. 3:* Donika II || 22 fl, 20 fl, 18 fl, 11 fl || Approved
*Project nr. 4:* Hysi-G Twin Towers || 2 x 24 fl || U/C 
*Project nr. 5:* Rilindja Tower || 87m || 19 fl|| U/C
*Project nr. 6:* WTC Prishtina || On Hold
*Project nr. 7:* Highway Junction || U/C
*Project nr. 8:* Edri Highrise || 14 fl || U/C
*Project nr.  9:* Fitorja || 11 fl || U/C
*Project nr. 10:* Pejton Tower || 24 fl || On hold
*Project nr. 11:* Hotel Arena || 17 fl || Proposal
*Project nr. 12:* Raiffeisen HQ || Proposal


----------



## Kosovaar (Jun 7, 2009)

SkaNdErBeG said:


> *Project nr. 3:* Donika II || 22 fl, 20 fl, 18 fl, 11 fl || Approved


Awsome!


----------



## SkaNdErBeG (Mar 16, 2006)

*Construction Update August 2009, Part 1*




*Rilindja Tower*


Photo by Buddy Holly











*Fitorja*


Photo by www.onupks.com











*Edri Highrise*


Photo by www.onupks.com











*Lakrishte Highway Junction*


Photos by Nderim



















Photos by Buddy Holly




























Photo by apollo1


----------



## SkaNdErBeG (Mar 16, 2006)

*Construcion Update August 2009, Part 2*

*Roundabout in Ulpiana:*


photo by www.onupks.com











*Donika I:*


photo by www.onupks.com











*Mother Theresa Cathedral:*


photo by www.onupks.com










photo by apollo1











*Big Mosque:*

- Renovations Completed












*
Hotel Union Renovation Project:*













*
Hotel Iliria:*











photo by Buddy Holly




















Projects along the *Prishtina - Skopje Highway
*


*1.*










*2.*




























*3.*




















*
Academy of Science and Art:*

photos by UserFree






































*Ministry of Education:*

photos by UserFree
























































*Dumnica Appartments* 

Photos by Buddy Holly


----------



## Pirro (May 3, 2008)

Exellent job Skanderbeg!!!


----------



## SkaNdErBeG (Mar 16, 2006)

Pirro said:


> Exellent job Skanderbeg!!!


Thanks :cheers:



Reconstruction of *Rilindja Tower*: 




Buddy Holly said:


> *Rilindja*, 12.09.2009


----------



## liburni (Dec 21, 2005)

*Update!*

We just had a recent update of some of the majore projects, currently under construction in Prishtina. Pictures were taken by Labi and apollo1 and they were posted by SkanDeRbeG:

*Flats in Kalabria (October/04/2009)*(The activity seen in this pictures has to do with the new roundabout being constructed)











*Arberia Flats:*


----------



## liburni (Dec 21, 2005)

*Update Cont'd*

*Roundabout/Junction*

Render:









Work going on:


----------



## liburni (Dec 21, 2005)

*Update Cont'd*

*Axis Complex (October/04/2009)*

Renders:





































Location:


----------



## liburni (Dec 21, 2005)

*Update Con'd*

*Hysi-G Twin Towers (October/04/2009)
*


----------



## liburni (Dec 21, 2005)

*Update Cont'd*

*ENK Complex (Oxtober/04/2009)*

Render:









Construction:


----------



## liburni (Dec 21, 2005)

*Donika I Completed:*


----------



## NEWWORLD (Feb 21, 2006)

Dirty money laundry!!!


----------



## liburni (Dec 21, 2005)

NEWWORLD said:


> Dirty money laundry!!!


We love you too 

Prishtina will be unrecognizable in 10 years, whether some people like it or not


----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)

Excellent projects in South Serbia :cheers2:


----------



## Arbenit (Mar 22, 2010)

Bez_imena said:


> Excellent projects in South Serbia :cheers2:


Leave politics out of this forum. 

There was a war for Kosovo.

NATO bombed Serbia for Kosovo.

Serbia *borders *Kosovo to the south.


----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)

It's your stupid story. :hammer:

You're first started on ploitics! Leave politics out of this forum!


----------



## Plisat (Nov 15, 2007)

Update by Buddy Holly



Buddy Holly said:


> *ENK, 23 Tetor*


----------



## Plisat (Nov 15, 2007)

Buddy Holly said:


> *AXIS, 23 tetor.*
> 
> "Defekti" ne panorame eshte fotografik (software-i nuk e ngjiti ashtu sic duhej), e jo ndertimor..


----------



## Plisat (Nov 15, 2007)

Construction of city under-passes. 




























Buddy Holly said:


> *Nenkalimi te KEK-u, 23 Tetor 2010.*


----------



## Plisat (Nov 15, 2007)

Buddy Holly said:


> *Qendra e Regjistrimit Civil, 23 Tetor 2010. *


----------



## SkaNdErBeG (Mar 16, 2006)

*World Trade Center Prishtina*

*02.11.2010*
- Finished digging for the underground floors














Arbenit said:


>


----------



## Pastaie (Feb 14, 2009)

whateva'


----------



## SkaNdErBeG (Mar 16, 2006)

^^Get lost troll!!


*Hotel Iliria Reconstruction*




Buddy Holly said:


> Ma ne fund ka fillu vendosja e xhamave (cladding) ne Iliri..


----------



## Adam 3000 (Jul 22, 2010)

nice^^ any word on the kosovo towers?


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Bez_imena said:


> Excellent projects in South Serbia :cheers2:


nvm....


----------



## SkaNdErBeG (Mar 16, 2006)

Adam 3000 said:


> nice^^ any word on the kosovo towers?


No, nothing new about that project...


----------



## dardanipr (Nov 21, 2010)

*a ka naj foto te tashme nga punimet ne rrugen Bill Klinton, edhe ne nenkalimin te KEK-u, poashtu edhe te rrethit te madhe,,? falemnderit*

a ka naj foto te tashme nga punimet ne rrugen Bill Klinton, edhe ne nenkalimin te KEK-u, poashtu edhe te rrethit te madhe,,? falemnderit


----------



## gators52 (Sep 23, 2009)

is the hysi G towers really canceled and what is taking so long with the WTC and ENK project?


----------



## liburni (Dec 21, 2005)

It has been a while since this thread has last been updated. The winter months have been slow, but things seem to be picking up again.

I will do a mini update...


*APRIL 04, 2011*


*1) Hotel Iliria is nearly complete:*

Here are some recent pictures:



















Photos by Arbenit



2)* Axis Comple*x has undergone some changes.

The following are the new renders:




























From: www.horizonsgroup.org

Construction Progress:



Arbenit said:


> Po punohet! :cheers:


----------



## liburni (Dec 21, 2005)

...continued

APRIL 04, 2011

*3) Arberia Residential Complex:*










Foto curtesy of albanni

*4) Kalabria Residential Complex:* (too lazy to go into detail of each and every single one)










photo curtesy of albanni


----------



## BiH-x (Jul 22, 2007)

Hotel Iliria looks spectacular. Pristina needs more buildings like that! :cheers:


----------



## liburni (Dec 21, 2005)

Mini-Update

July 6, 2011

*1.*

*Some smaller buildings are being knocked down to make room for this project*

Pictures taken and posted by *Buki*

























Project expected to be built in the land plot above. This is still not official.

























*2.*


*Hotel Arena almost complete:*

Render:









Work progress:









*3.*

*Axis Complex:*

*Render:*









*Work Progress:*
Pictures provided by *Buddy Holly:*



























Pictures provided by *Arbenit*













to be continued...


----------



## fozzy (Nov 13, 2007)

Prishtina is developing nicely these days!!! It will look great when all these projects are completed.


----------



## liburni (Dec 21, 2005)

continuation

Juy 07, 2011

*4.*

*Big Round about:*

*Render:*









*Work progress:*
following pictures provided by *defrim*



































*Pictures provided by Art R*




























*5.*

*Hotel Iliria*

picture provided by *Buddy Holly*









pictures provided by Buki:


----------



## liburni (Dec 21, 2005)

continuation

July 07, 2011

*6.*

*World Trade Center:
*
*render:*









*Work progress:*
For the last several months work seemed to have stalled at this site mostly due to the construction of the big roundabout. This past month there seems to be some activity around the construction site.

photo posted by *SkaNderBeG* taken from www.soalgroup.com:









This photo was posted in May by *Arbenit*:


























*7.*

*ENK Complex*

*render:*









*work progress:*
Similar to WTC, things have been moving slow with this project but there is increased activity in the last month or so

pictures posted by *Nolt:*




























*8.*

*Prishtina International Airport "Adem Jashari"*

Some of our forum members who have recently flown through the airport have reported that construction of the new terminal has started:

Some renders:






















































Billboard posted outside PRN, picture provided by *Buddy Holly:*


----------



## liburni (Dec 21, 2005)

July 10, 2010

*New public library:*


Buddy Holly said:


> Biblioteka e re e qytetit, 8 Korrik


*Faculty of Education*



Buki said:


> 24.06.2011
> Fakulteti i Edukimit:


*Qendra e regjistrimit civil:*

render:









This building has been extended by a floor.
Photo by Buddy Holly:


----------



## liburni (Dec 21, 2005)

Some brand new roads are currently uc around the city.

This one here is called "RRuga B" or Street B



Buki said:


> Rruga "B".





Buki said:


> Pjesa lidhese e rruges "Agim Ramadani" me rrugen "B".


----------



## liburni (Dec 21, 2005)

In this photo you can notice Axis center to the far right of the picture:

photo by Buki







[/QUOTE]


----------



## liburni (Dec 21, 2005)

*Palace of Justice Compound:*

*Render:*










President of Kosovo present during the beginning of constuction:


----------



## Plisat (Nov 15, 2007)

bluebird_pr said:


> *ENK* - update 09-11-2011


----------



## Plisat (Nov 15, 2007)

bluebird_pr said:


> *WTC* - update 09-11-2011


----------



## liburni (Dec 21, 2005)

Its been a while since we have done a full update of the various projects in the city.

I will try and cover all of the major projects in this update. Some pictures will be fresh, others may be fresher than last seen in this thread but still outdated by a few months.

So, lets begin 

*January, 07, 2012*

*Axis Complex*:​
*Render:*









*Work:*


















Pictures by *Arbenit*


*ENK:*​
Render:









18/12/2011









30/12/2011









and a video:





All provided by *Lumi Lumi*


*Palace of Justice - Pallati Drejtsise*​
*Render:*









*Work:*

































Pictures provided by *bluebird_pr*


*World Trade Centre​*
*Render:*


















*Work:*


































Pictures provided by *bluebird_pr*

*Roundabout​*
render:









Almost complete:

























Pictures provided by *OnTHfly*


----------



## liburni (Dec 21, 2005)

...continuation


*Semitronix (Mix Use)​*
*Render:*









*Work:*




























Pictures provided by *Buki*



*Hotel Swiss Diamond​*



























Pictures provided by *Arbenit*










Picture Provided by Lumi_Lumi

*Interior:*

























































































[/QUOTE]



















Pictures provided by *Art_R*



*Qendra e Regjistrimit Civil​*











*
Faculty of Education (University of Prishtina)​*


















pictures provided by *Buki*



*City Hall Facelift​*


















pictures provided by *Buki*



*Underpass under Bill Clinton Blvd​*

















































































Pictures provided by *Arbenit*


----------



## liburni (Dec 21, 2005)

*Prishtina International Airport (Terminal Building)​*
*Render:*




































































































*Work:*


----------



## liburni (Dec 21, 2005)

Another update of some of the major projects: *July 17, 2012*

*TE HYSI​*









*Construction:*



















*AXIS COMPLEX​*









*Construction*






































*World Trade Center​*









*Construction:*






































*ENK​*









*Construction:*


----------



## liburni (Dec 21, 2005)

Some other projects: *July 17, 2012*

*Renovation of the former UNMIK HQ:​*
*Before:*









*After:*










Two New squares are currently under construction in downtown Prishtina:

1. Ibrahim Rugova Square
2. Zahir Pajaziti Square

*Ibrahim Rugova Square​*


























[/QUOTE]

*Construction:*


Lum Lumi said:


> Sheshi "Ibrahim Rugova", 27 Prill


*Zahir Pajaziti Square​*


----------



## liburni (Dec 21, 2005)

*July 17, 2012*

*Roundabout​*









Completed:


----------



## liburni (Dec 21, 2005)

*Ibrahim Rugova Square:* (update July 28, 2012)










*Work:*




Buki said:


> 21.07.2012
> 
> Gjendja aktuale e punimeve ne sheshin "Ibrahim Rugova" dhe ne Hotelin "Union":


*Zahir Pajaziti Square:*










Work:





































*Palace of Justice:*










*Work:*




















*Prishtina Intl Airport -New Terminal*










*Work:*


dardanian said:


>


----------



## liburni (Dec 21, 2005)

edit


----------



## liburni (Dec 21, 2005)

edit


----------



## liburni (Dec 21, 2005)

edit


----------



## liburni (Dec 21, 2005)

edit


----------



## liburni (Dec 21, 2005)

edit


----------



## liburni (Dec 21, 2005)

ENK Complex​165 m | 42, 24, 20 fl | U/C​
Render​





















































Work​


































[/QUOTE]​
Pictures by: *Plisat*




Donika II​xx m | 22 fl | U/C​
Render:​


























Work​
















Pictures by: *Trim Kabashi*




Nartel Centre​xx m | xx fl | U/C​
Render​


























Work​
















pictures by: *Trim Kabashi*


----------



## liburni (Dec 21, 2005)

Tregtia Complex​xx m | 17 fl | U/C​
Render​


























Work​
















pictures by: *Plisat*





Axis Appartment Complex C4​xx m | 11 fl | U/C​
Render​














Work​







picture by: *Trim Kabashi*

















pictures by: *Plisat*


----------



## liburni (Dec 21, 2005)

edit


----------



## liburni (Dec 21, 2005)

Prishtina International Airport "Adem Jashari"​New Terminal | 45 000 meters squared​
Render​

























Work​


























Pictures by: *gator5*


----------



## liburni (Dec 21, 2005)

Ibrahim Rugova Square​Completed​
Render​








Completed​







Picture by: *Bujar Gashi*








Picture by: *The municipality of Prishtina*







Picture by: *tonyc*




































Pictures by: *Arben Llapashtica*


----------



## liburni (Dec 21, 2005)

October 2013

2 photos showing the relative location of some of the major projects 




















pictures by: ARD007

By me:


----------



## Groningen NL (Dec 26, 2010)

Thanks for updating this thread. Some interesting developments and vibrant street life. Kosovo will get there one day


----------



## liburni (Dec 21, 2005)

You're welcome. Its my way of procrastinating about a major project I have to do for school.


----------



## liburni (Dec 21, 2005)

edit


----------



## liburni (Dec 21, 2005)

There is new information regarding this construction site that we did not know anything about:

*Construction site:*










Picture by: Trim Kabashi

We are pretty confident that the building being constructed here, is this one:


----------



## gjergjkastrioti (Oct 10, 2007)




----------



## IllyricumAlbanicum (Apr 4, 2014)

*ENK complex - under construction *












JMBasquiat said:


> 17 Maj


----------



## Gizzan (Jul 6, 2011)

Some ongoing constructions! 



Albinfo said:


> Pardje :cheers:


Photos by Albinfo! :cheers:


----------

